# HELP.....Player DESPERATELY seeking a group in the Olympia, Wa area!



## Shellman (Feb 12, 2008)

D&D v3.5 player looking for a group in or near Olympia, Wa. Please contact me at shellman71@comcast.net if your in need of a player or can put me in contact with a group.

Thanks!


----------

